# Khớp nối inox



## toaneriko (8/12/21)

*
Khớp nối  inox *hay còn gọi là* khớp nối mềm thép không rỉ 304 316* là loại* khớp nối mềm* cấu tạo từ ống lưới inox, hai đầu kết nối mặt bích hoặc rắc co ren, chúng có thể biến dạng và đàn hồi rất tốt, loại khớp nối mềm này có tác dụng chống rung, chống va đập nhằm triệt tiêu lực chuyền động, va đập để bảo vệ đường ống, máy móc và các thiết bị kết nối.

* Khớp nối mềm inox *được làm bằng *Inox304, inox 316* nên khớp nối mềm có độ chịu nhiệt rất cao, nó có thể hoạt động trong môi trường nhiệt độ lên tới 400 độ C hoặc 450 độ C hoặc hơn nữa mà các thông số vẫn được đảm bảo chính xác.

*Thông Số Kỹ Thuật.*


-Vật liệu chế tạo: Ống bằng inox 201, 304, 316 SS304 hoặc SS316

-Kiểu kết nối ren: zắc co, ren ngoài, clamp

-Tiêu chuẩn kết nối ren: BSP hoặc NPT

-Chiều dài chuẩn: 300mm

-Chiều dài đặt: 200mm, 300mm, 400mm, 450mm, .v.v… 1000m, 2000mm, 5000mm ( Kích cỡ tùy khách hàng đặt)

-Các kích cỡ đường ống: DN15, DN20, DN25, DN32, DN40, DN50, DN65, DN80, DN100 tương đương với các kích cỡ hệ inch: 1/2″; 3/4″ ;1” 1.1/4” ;  1.1/2” ;  2” ;  2.1/2” ;  3”  ; 4”

-Vật liệu zắc co: Gang ( rẻ hơn), inox 201, 304, 316

-Gioăng làm kín: Teflon, EPDM

-Áp lực làm việc: PN10, PN16, PN25, PN40

-Nhiệt độ làm việc: 0 ~ 400 độ C

-Số lượng lớp lưới: Tùy thuộc vào áp lực lớp lưới bọc ngoài khớp nối là 1 lớp, 2 lớp hoặc 3 lớp.

*>>>>> Xem thêm  Tổng KhoKhớp nối mềm cao su. *

*Phân Loại.*

*+, Khớp Nối inox nối ren.*


*



*


*+, Khớp ối Inõ nối bích.*








*>>>>>>>   Tham Khảo Khớp Nối Mềm Cao Su Mặt Bích.*

*Chức năng và công dụng của khớp nối mềm inox.*

-Dùng để bảo vệ thiết bị đường ống khỏi sự sụt lún, động đất.

-Giúp bảo vệ hệ thống đường ống khỏi sự thay đổi nhiệt độ và áp suất.

-Nhiệt độ làm việc tối đa lên đến 250oC

-Giảm tiếng ồn và độ rung.

-Giảm các lực tác động, chống rung.

-Khớp nối chống rung dùng để nối bể ( dầu, nước, hóa chất..)

-Tăng độ co giãn, đàn hồi cho thiết bị bơm và đường ống dẫn.

-Giúp giảm các thiệt hại đáng kể do sự thay đổi nhiệt độ, rung lắc mạnh, áp lực và các lực cơ học khác.

*>>>>>  Mua Khớp chống rungtại đây.*

*Nhà Cung Cấp Khớp nối inox.
*
Công Ty TNHH Cơ Điện Lạnh Eriko là tổng Kho Phân Phối Khớp Nối Inox chính hãng giá rẻ trên toàn quốc với giá thành hợp lý chiết khấu cao. Khi mua hàng tại chung tôi quý khách được đảm bảo.

-Luôn đặt lợi ích khách hàng lên hàng đầu.

-Cam kết giá tốt, bình ổn trên thị trường.

-Cam kết chất lượng-uy tín, làm hài lòng mọi khách hàng.

-Được đổi trả sản phẩm lỗi 1 đổi 1(3 ngày) nếu có lỗi do nhà sản xuất.

-Thanh toán đơn hàng đơn giản qua tài khoản công ty, chúng tôi sẽ giao hàng, hóa đơn đúng thời gian cam kết.

-Hỗ trợ, chiết khấu cho khách hàng các đơn có giá trị lớn.

*+, Phương thức vận chuyển sản phẩm.*

-Khi đặt mua, quý khách hàng sẽ được vận chuyển giao hàng miễn phí trong khu vực nội thành Hà Nội 10 km, các khu vực ngoại thành sẽ tính phí.

-Xác nhận thời gian và giao hàng đúng thời điểm trong báo giá do nhân viên phụ trách.

-Đối với các khu vực và tỉnh thành khác, khi đặt mua quý khách hàng được công ty Tako chuyển hàng tận nơi, chuyển chành xe, bưu điện( Phí sẽ do quý khách hàng thanh toán).

-Những dự án đặt số lượng lớn, công ty sẽ hỗ trợ vận chuyển.


*CÔNG TY TNHH CƠ ĐIỆN LẠNH ERIKO*

*Địa chỉ: Số 37-BT4-KĐT Mới Cầu Bươu – Xã Tân Triều – Huyện Thanh Trì – TP Hà nội.*

*Tel:0961713490 | MST: 0961713490 | Email: sale01.eriko@gmail.com*

*VP – Kho Hàng TP HCM: B22/2 đường Bạch Đằng, Phường 2, Quận Tân Bình, TP HCM*


----------

